# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آموزش گام به گام SharePoint 2013 بخش چهارم

## mehdin69

با سلام 
بالاخره آموزش های صوتی تصویری اینجانب با تاخیر بسیار زیاد اماده شد.
آموزش Sharepoint 
مدرس : سید مهدی ناظم السادات
منتظر نظراتتون هستم
برای دیدن فیلم ها فقط نیاز به نصب Flash Player دارید  :چشمک: 
خجم فایل ها تا جایی پایین اومده که همه بتونن دانلود کنند 
کافیه فایل Section 1.html را اجرا کنید :)
متاسفانه من فایل بیشتر 480K نمی تونم آپلود کنم اینطوری براتون میذارم
از مدیران سایت تقاضا می کنم دسترسی آپلود فایل رو برام باز کنن تا فایل ها درست آپلود شه
Section 1.part01.rar
Section 1.part02.rar
Section 1.part03.rar
Section 1.part04.rar
Section 1.part05.rar

----------


## mehdin69

ادامه فایل ها 
رو در این تاپیک دانلود کنین 
کلاً 3M بوده ببینید چه وضعی شده  :ناراحت: 
Section 1.part06.rar
Section 1.part07.rar
Section 1.part08.rar

----------


## merlin425

تشکر زحمت کشیدی
چرا تو عنوان زدی بخش چهارم قضیه چیه پس 1 2 3 کجاست  :لبخند گشاده!: ؟؟

----------


## mehdin69

تو تایپیک های قبل هستن می تونین ببینیدشون :)

----------


## mostafa_zamani

با سلام  و تشکر از شما 
برای اینکه فایل شما چند قسمت نشود ، شما می توانید فایل خود را در سایت picofile.com  آپلود کنید و سپس لینک دانلود را اینجا بگزارید .

----------

